# AR3 - AR4 pricing



## rawlings-13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,
I haven't purchased a new road bike in many years and I need some very basic pricing help. I'm looking at the 2010 Felt AR3 or AR4. 

My question is, what is a good price to buy either of these bikes from my LBS? They will have to order either bike, they don't have them in stock. I understand that dealers have lots of overhead, but I also want to make sure that I get a good deal. 

If the Felt AR4 has an MSRP of $3499, is $3200 a good price? $3000? 

The AR3 is $1000 more. Does the more expensive bike also have more room for a discount? Of course, I also plan to buy the pedals, helmet, and computer from the same dealer, but which bike I purchase and how many accessories I can afford to get depends greatly on what the final bike price comes to.

Any thoughts appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow...I can't believe this post sat here this long..I'll do my best.
The overhead a bike shop has invested in the bike comes (not counting
electricity , rent ect) has a significant labor investment. At my local
shop there is one person who assembles the bike and then a higher skilled technician adjusts and works on the bike to make sure the bike
works properly. 
That being said there is usually a bit more give as you move up the price ladder " a couple rungs", not just the next higher
model. As far a a good deal is concerned letting your local shop know 
your intentions as far as all of the goods you need to equip yourself and the new bike give the shop a chance to earn your business. Some may 
sell you Bike A at a certain discount, a different discount for all of the 
other items involved or a package price for the whole works. You'll
just have to test the waters and see what feedback you get when trying to deal. 
As far as numbers are concerned if you can get 200.00 - 400.00
off of either of these bikes plus discounts on other items you are being
treated fairly .
In my opinion ( I own an AR also) I like the AR3 for the Sram Red components and a higher level frame composition. You will 
be happy with either.
Joel


----------



## rawlings-13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Joel.
I want to be able to walk back in to the shop again and again, so it should be a good deal for all. In all honesty, there are some accessories (like bike computers) at local shops that are so much more expensive than online, with less selection, that I just can't justify buying them locally. Other things, I prefer to get the expert help on.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

rawlings-13 said:


> Thanks Joel.
> I want to be able to walk back in to the shop again and again, so it should be a good deal for all. In all honesty, there are some accessories (like bike computers) at local shops that are so much more expensive than online, with less selection, that I just can't justify buying them locally. Other things, I prefer to get the expert help on.


I balance in shop vs online purchases. If it is close I buy at the shop.
My shop does a lot for us. They have Saturday morning ( 15-45 riders) rides above 35 F and indoor cycling all winter. If we buy a shop Jersey we get
discounts. we have a huge fridge filled with pop and gatorade. If 
one of* us* are considering a new bike ($3-6 k) we can take it for 7-10 days (In reality it's a killer sales tool). 

_One of our guys had been riding this old POS aluminum bike for 4 years and he test rode an all carbon bike for a week and then went to 
Colorado for a 7 day tour. He called after the first day and said
"is there any way you can get that bike out to me ( we're in Omaha)"?
So two of the guys brought it out to him in the middle of Colorado, no 
extra charge.
_

Not that I don't buy off of the internet, but it is far less than I spend at the shop. After you buy from your shop for a while you will be able to barter a bit more and buy ( barter) other items with some better discounts after the shop recognizes that you are a loyal customer.
Remember "People don't care what you know, until they know that
you care, about them." It works both ways.
Joel


----------

